
Rocket Lab: Space Startup Succeeds on Second Test Mission - rbanffy
http://fortune.com/2018/01/21/rocket-lab-successful-launch/
======
dvtv75
Nice work Rocket Labs!

I was quite disappointed when the launch was aborted because of that "rogue
vessel." I've read a suggestion that it was an angry local doing their best to
disrupt things. I really hope it wasn't the case, but I don't imagine we'll
find out either way.

Had to laugh at the live feed, all I could think of was "Rocket Labs, brought
to you by Acer" any time we cut to the control center.

